# Has anyone on here bought one of these.



## 4metals (Jun 29, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-B...sh=item1eb25d7246:g:GkkAAOxyLN9SeJ8W#shpCntId

The price is excellent, and it looks good, but if it's made of tin foil it's useless! Any feedback?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 29, 2016)

Looking at the design of it I would have to think long and hard before buying it. feed back on the seller concerns me as well.


----------



## 4metals (Jun 29, 2016)

Actually the design is quite nice. The unit has a dust enclosure and a dump tray. For refiners applications you remove the solid door after a crush cycle and put in the dump door. A dump door has slots so the powder comes out but the media (steel balls) stays inside. Then all of the powder collects in the tray which you slide out to empty. 

The enclosures for mills that size (just shy of 20" long and 20" diameter) cost more here in the states than that mill costs complete. 

I would like to know the size of the motor and the speed, as well as the gauge of the steel on the cylinder. A picture to the door to the mill would be nice too. I don't have an ebay account so i couldn't inquire. 

I would order one if it is sturdy enough but I want to be sure because the customer pays the return freight even though there is a money back guarantee, and the freight will be pretty steep. Maybe I could get 1 from Harbor Freight!


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 29, 2016)

4metals said:


> Actually the design is quite nice. The unit has a dust enclosure and a dump tray. For refiners applications you remove the solid door after a crush cycle and put in the dump door. A dump door has slots so the powder comes out but the media (steel balls) stays inside. Then all of the powder collects in the tray which you slide out to empty.
> 
> The enclosures for mills that size (just shy of 20" long and 20" diameter) cost more here in the states than that mill costs complete.
> 
> ...



I asked this for you;
I would like to know the size of the motor and the speed, as well as the gauge of the steel on the cylinder. A picture to the door to the mill would be nice too

Jim


----------



## 4metals (Jun 29, 2016)

Thank you Sir!


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 29, 2016)

4metals said:


> Thank you Sir!



You are welcome, I will update here with his answer if and when I get it.

Jim


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 5, 2016)

Almost a week and no reply to the question.
Not a good sign.

Jim


----------



## 4metals (Jul 5, 2016)

Give it time, he had to send an email to China, and they have to wait who knows how long for someone to come to work who can translate the question. These things take time, trust me I've bought stuff from Turkey. :roll:


----------

